# Let's welcome Hyperion as new moderator of Suns board!



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Long overdue. Kekai, me, Shuhan, Seuss and the torch has been passed to you haha. 












Should do a great job. :cheers:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Voting a friend of R-Star into power is like giving R-Star himself said power.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Voting a friend of R-Star into power is like giving R-Star himself said power.


Didn't I make you a mod lo many years ago?

I don't remember.

Really.

I don't.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah BABY!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Congrats :cheers:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Voting a friend of R-Star into power is like giving R-Star himself said power.


Indeed, crucial political bridges have been extended with this hiring.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ron said:


> Didn't I make you a mod lo many years ago?
> 
> I don't remember.
> 
> ...


I was a mod at one point in time. Not sure if it was you who gave me the gig though. 

Was offered a few more spots over the years but I think we all know that would be a mistake.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm obviously late on this, but congrats man! ^_^


----------

